# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Denwer

## Asteriks

*Denwer - джентльменский набор Web-разработчика.


Джентльменский набор Web-разработчика («Д.н.w.р», читается «Денвер») — проект Дмитрия Котерова, набор дистрибутивов (Apache, PHP, MySQL, Perl и т.д.) и программная оболочка, используемые Web-разработчиками для разработки сайтов на «домашней» (локальной) Windows-машине без необходимости выхода в Интернет. Главная особенность Денвера — удобство при удаленной работе сразу над несколькими независимыми проектами и возможность размещения на Flash-накопителе.

Кто научит работе с этой программой? Начиная с установки?*

----------


## Sanych

Установка идёт автоматом. Со всем соглашаемся. делаем как просит. В конце спросит 2 варианта запуска Денвера. 1 - вместе с запуском винды, 2 с ярлыка на столе. Лучше с ярлыка ИМХО. 
При установке автоматом создаёт базу данных. имя базы - mysql, имя пользователя - root, пароля нет, имя хоста - localhost
Запускаеш с ярлыка Денвер. Добавиться диск Z. Туда в папку home - localhost - www заливаеш свой движок. Запускаеш в браузере адрес - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Бывает надо запустить адрес к примеру [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] или [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и работаеш.

----------


## Asteriks

На рабочем столе после установки три ярлыка должно появиться? Start, Restart, Stop. Или я что-то не так сделала?
И поясните, пожалуйста, как движок в папку грузить. В какую папку и где её открывать? :ah:

----------


## Sanych

3 ярлыка.

Я не знаю откуда эта страница. Должна быть сраница после запуска движка загруженного и создать БД не то. У тебя уже есть созданная БД.





> Запускаеш с ярлыка Денвер. Добавиться диск Z. Туда в папку home - localhost - www заливаеш свой движок.

----------


## Sanych

Да кстати, если при заливке спросить  - заменить? надо соглашаться заменить.

----------


## Asteriks

О! Точно, появился. Кхе.. Я и не посмотрела. А ещё дайте, пожалуйста, хоть какую Joomla.
Ещё у меня ошибка выскакивает какая-то. Напиши, Sanych, как правильно запускать это дело. Погоди, я с работы приду, тогда про ошибку напишу, сейчас не успеваю.. 
Соглашусь, ладно, только дайте что залить.

----------


## Sanych

Друпал 6.16 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  

Джумла 1.5.15 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

*Asteriks*, 
могу выслать Webbuilder.6.5.5 + полный видеокурс, но весит он 1Гб.
ни у кого ничего спрашивать не надо  - каждую кнопку сам расскажет.
прикинь.

----------


## Asteriks

SDS, места нет на  дисках 

Вот такая штучка у меня выскакивает в Денвере:



Всё, Joomla в той папке, в которой следует. И дальше что? Как начинать работу? Что-то не то. Как удалить этого Денвера и заново поставить? Кривые ручки у меня...

----------


## Sanych

Это картинка от Друпала скорей всего. ОН дольше ставиться и ему не хватает 30 сек. Через оперу попробуй, я через Оперу друпал ставил.

----------


## Asteriks

Неа, это сразу выскочило, после установки Денвера ещё без добавления в папку с www.

----------


## Sanych

Может Денвер кривой. Удали на диске С папку WebServers Поставь мой Денвер - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Спасибо. Сейчас скачаю и поставлю.

----------


## SDS

Денвер был в порядке, просто с файлом wp-config-sample забыли пообщаться:1324324:

----------

